# Octave 5th Annual SQ Meet and SQ Workshop Dec 2nd, 2017



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

*Octave 5th Annual SQ Meet and SQ Workshop Dec 2nd, 2017. Orlando FL.*

Saturday, December 2nd 
Time 11am - 6pm
5056 Commerce Dr. 
Orlando FL

Special Guest:
Nick Wingate
Steven Hill
Jeff Smith
Steve Head

Nick Wingate will be conducting a workshop. Covering topics on amplifier setups such as gain setting, gain matching and crossovers. 
Time alignment techniques and RTA work with a goal of getting you to approximately 80% of a full tune. 

A checklist along with a setup CD will be provided. Products from various vendors will be on display along with plenty of great cars for your listening pleasure. 

For more info 
407-697-2317
[email protected]

Russ the owner of Octave will be on hand as always.

Sammy Vega will be on grill duty. If you were at this year's "SQ BBQ" you know Sammy knows his way around a grill.

FB link:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1851223081573031/
Octave - Car Audio Orlando Florida









Just want to add that I'm just posting up this event because I'm going. I emailed the owner (Russ) and asked for permission for this post.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be going, we don't get a lot of these events in FL, so I have to make it this year for my 2nd time.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome, I am in. look forward to the education....

Thanks again, Russ.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

I am totally in. I live in Sarasota and I've NEVER been to a SQ event. I am stoked!! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe we can arrange to meet up for breakfast somewhere as it gets closer to the event. Also, it'll be driving up from Miami, if anyone wants to hitch a ride, let me know. However, you will have to listen to a stock stereo if I don't finish my install.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

SQLnovice said:


> Maybe we can arrange to meet up for breakfast somewhere as it gets closer to the event. Also, it'll be driving up from Miami, if anyone wants to hitch a ride, let me know. However, you will have to listen to a stock stereo if I don't finish my install.


Not sure who this was meant for but I'm down for breakfast. I will def. be relying on GPS though. I do NOT know my way around Orlando.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Arete said:


> Not sure who this was meant for but I'm down for breakfast. I will def. be relying on GPS though. I do NOT know my way around Orlando.


For anyone that's going.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Arete said:


> I am totally in. I live in Sarasota and I've NEVER been to a SQ event. I am stoked!! Thanks for sharing this.


If you have never been, you wont be disappointed. Its a great time to listen to different setups and gain knowledge.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> For anyone that's going.


I'm down for breakfast before the meet. I'm coming from Melbourne, so just say where.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

I am planning on attending.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

So far this is looking great. Maybe we should start a list of members that will/might attend?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Can a MOD edit my title to reflect "Octave 5th Annual SQ Meet and SQ Workshop Dec 2nd, 2017. Orlando FL."

The "Orlando FL" is missing, it's in the thread title, but it's not in the title on the main page. We have a few members on here that are from FL and are not familiar with Octave being in Orlando. 
If it's possible.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> So far this is looking great. Maybe we should start a list of members that will/might attend?


I dont have a system in my truck, still collecting equipment. But I will be there to support FL SQ and to always gain knowledge. Plus you cant beat the peoples....

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Octave 5th Annual SQ Meet and SQ Workshop Dec 2nd, 2017. Orlando FL.*

I plan on coming out to see what I can learn. Still gathering equipment as well. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

My wife finally got approval for the Saturday off, so it's definitely a go for me now.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

This is getting close.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Going to try to make this one.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be leaving Miami between 5am and 6am and i'll be there around 9:30. I found this place not far, so I'll be grabbing breakfast before I go (Dixie Belle's Cafe 7125 Orange Ave). If anyone is in the area and want to stop in feel free.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Octave 5th Annual SQ Meet and SQ Workshop Dec 2nd, 2017. Orlando FL.*

Is anyone at the Dixie yet, for breakfast??

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I feel really bad, I had an unexpected financial expense came up and I couldn't make this. I apologize If anyone showed up to the breakfast alone and especially to Black Rain. I've been looking forward to this for months but I'll try again for next year.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Octave 5th Annual SQ Meet and SQ Workshop Dec 2nd, 2017. Orlando FL.*

No problem

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Cool "Nerd Fest" for those of us obsessed with car audio. Good experience. _Russ_, owner of _*Octave Audio*_, hosted an informal meeting/presentation this Saturday at his shop in Orlando, FL. 
Many nice SQ vehicles were available to listen to and guys were more than willing to demo/discuss their system.
_Russ_ and friends even broke out the grill for burgers and hotdogs.

Special thanks to _Nick Wingate_, from _*ORCA*_, who gave a presentation to the group including the importance of detail to quality install. Discussed importance of deadening doors/enclosures and isolation-mounting drivers. Types of and reasons for deadening materials. Benefits of wooden layered/isolated driver mounting rings.
Went into gain-structure; order, measurements/clipping and why. Discussed potential phasing issues and possible solutions. 
Briefly discussed what _*IASCS*_ judges are looking for and upcoming events. Point-Source discussion..."better have tweeters for competition".
_*Straight Wire*_ was there discussing benefits of quality interconnects and speaker wire. 
_*Illusion Audio*_ speakers were on display and demo'd.
Along with _*Focal* Bam_,.... _*Blackhole:* Stuff_, _Tile_, _Five_ and _Foil_.

And a personal thanks to _Nick_ for spending time evaluating my _McFocal system_. He has a life-time of knowledge and expertise in car audio. _Nick_ is the current tech/rep for _*Focal/Illusion Audio/Mosconi*_. 
He is well versed and has spent a lot of time with the _Focal No 7 kit_. He quickly heard and made a few minor dial adjustments on the _Cross-Block_. I think/hope he liked what he heard, spent about 30 minutes listening and discussing the system. In the end I ask him what my system needs...he said "I wouldn't touch it". He said, "yes I could spend hours making minor adjustment, and it could be different...but that's just preference".
How lucky was that for me? Listening to the stories and inside knowledge about these products was a real treat. Christmas came early for me this year...

I would highly recommend anyone, in the FL area that is really into car audio, to watch for any upcoming events that this particular group does. This seems to be a dying sport. These guys have a lot of valuable information with not a lot of people asking questions. If you are serious about SQ and would like specialized personalized attention to your specific question/issue...there is no better option. These guys are the best-of-the-best!
*And is FREE.*


.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

I went to the event. I give it a big thumbs up. Great bunch of guys. Decent food. Invaluable education on setting up a system to compete with. The only problem was everyone getting stuck to their chairs, LOL.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Also a special thanks to _Steve Head_ for taking the time to listening/discussing my system at the meeting. He was very generous of his time and offered good suggestions. For any that don't know, _Steve_ has the reputation of being a master-tuner/builder, competes and judges in SQ events. 
I plan to let him spend some time with my system, see what he comes up with. His opinion, he heard minor timing adjustments and a little sub eq tweak.

At this point, like a lot of guys here, trying to squeeze that extra ...


Still plan on adding _Aura Pro_ _bass-shakers_ to the front seats. Weld metal-to-metal attachment plate to seat frame, so _shaker_ can be felt at lowest level. Also with time-alignment and eq adjustments from spare dsp channels. And plan on using a good quality amp...most have used an inexpensive amp thinking can't hear it...eq specifically for _shaker_ with crossover filters.

.


----------

